# His and Hers Console for 68 GTO



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

Has anyone had a positive experience with an after market console for a 68 GTO with the his and hers shifter? Any and all responses appreciated.

Dean


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*parts*

I here the consoles are junk plastic and not padded like originals

I am sure theshifters are pretty nice

I have a real nice black original 68 only auto console needs lid but SWEET

and a very decent dualgate with wiring knob top plate and good chrome

I would sell ... as my cars are 4 speeds ....


Scott

206 4six5 9165


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I do not know Scott personally as he is on the opposite end pf the USA from me, but I have bought parts from him and he is right-on with prices and condition descriptions with photos. He is a Pontiac guy and I would not hesitate on the console if I wanted it. IMHO


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

I have purchased many parts from Scott for my 68 and he is great to do business with. If I needed a console I would check with Scott as my first/best option.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hey thanks guys for the shout out !!*

I enjoy helping .....

and camaraderie ........

here are a couple more pics .... I have a lid but its ruff ... the repops are very decent

very nice no cigarette burn console ... a couple bumps under the material but NOT on top... 

but it was first year for the padded console so fairly sure it was a learning curve to get em perfect,,,

shifter has exc chrome and is dusty dry dirty ..from a dry 44000 mile YZ 68 GTO I parted 30 years ago..

never advertised

20 more pics sent to your email 

thanks you 

Scott


----------

